# 1895 Rambler rat traps



## Frank Heath (Dec 30, 2013)

We are nearly finished restoring a G & J Rambler #10 racer and we need rat traps to complete the project. The bicycle weighed 14.5 pounds with wooden rims when it was new, and raced in Grinnell College track meets and races in eastern Iowa.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2013)

expext to pay $100 or so for rusty, $150 for decent or $200+ for nice nickle.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 30, 2013)

Mike Cates makes some gorgeous Torrington Star pedals.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2013)

are those all new, or new exact replicas?....meaning, will those end caps screww on to old pedals? and if so, does/will he sell separately????


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 30, 2013)

Not sure.
I'm assuming they are.

-Mike Cates, Ca. (760) 473-6201 Email: cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 14, 2014)

Frank Heath said:


> We are nearly finished restoring a G & J Rambler #10 racer and we need rat traps to complete the project. The bicycle weighed 14.5 pounds with wooden rims when it was new, and raced in Grinnell College track meets and races in eastern Iowa.




I would really like to see a few pictures of this racer.  All I have collected for 35 years are racers and had about 100 original - all track.
Have seen a couple of model 26 racers but never a model 10.  Post pics if you can ...


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Jul 4, 2016)

The pedals are beautiful. What do they sell for.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2016)

would sure like to see photos of the bike...


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 19, 2017)

a few years back they were 550.00 a pair  i do not know if that price is current ?  these are beautifully made


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 21, 2019)

Last time I spoke with Mike, he said that he has retired from making the pedals....


----------

